# Morgan sostituirà Asia Argento ad X Factor 2018



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Come anticipato da TvBlog, sarà *Morgan* a *sostituire Asia Argento* nell'edizione di *X Factor* in corso. La scelta, molto probabilmente, è dovuta al fatto che il cantautore è stato per anni il compagno della figlia di Dario Argento ed è stato considerato dalla produzione del programma il personaggio ad avere più cose in comune con il giudice uscente, dai gusti musicali, fino al modo di pensare e vivere le cose. 

Si tratta dell'ottava partecipazione di Morgan nel ruolo di giudice del talent show e farà la sua prima apparizione nella prima fase dei live che partirà su Sky da giovedì 25 ottobre 2018.


----------



## sacchino (3 Ottobre 2018)

Tutto in famiglia


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come anticipato da TvBlog, sarà *Morgan* a *sostituire Asia Argento* nell'edizione di *X Factor* in corso. La scelta, molto probabilmente, è dovuta al fatto che il cantautore è stato per anni il compagno della figlia di Dario Argento ed è stato considerato dalla produzione del programma il personaggio ad avere più cose in comune con il giudice uscente, dai gusti musicali, fino al modo di pensare e vivere le cose.
> 
> Si tratta dell'ottava partecipazione di Morgan nel ruolo di giudice del talent show e farà la sua prima apparizione nella prima fase dei live che partirà su Sky da giovedì 25 ottobre 2018.


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Il fatto più incredibile è che ci sia ancora gente a guardare sta roba, a prescindere da chi siano i presentatori.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto più incredibile è che ci sia ancora gente a guardare sta roba, a prescindere da chi siano i presentatori.


C'è di peggio, ovvero chi crede che questi programmi possano veramente portare bene alla musica quando sono la prima causa della sua decadenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come anticipato da TvBlog, sarà *Morgan* a *sostituire Asia Argento* nell'edizione di *X Factor* in corso. La scelta, molto probabilmente, è dovuta al fatto che il cantautore è stato per anni il compagno della figlia di Dario Argento ed è stato considerato dalla produzione del programma il personaggio ad avere più cose in comune con il giudice uscente, dai gusti musicali, fino al modo di pensare e vivere le cose.
> 
> Si tratta dell'ottava partecipazione di Morgan nel ruolo di giudice del talent show e farà la sua prima apparizione nella prima fase dei live che partirà su Sky da giovedì 25 ottobre 2018.



Scelta saggia..Così potrà finire la "roba" lasciata in camerino dalla ex..


----------



## Heaven (3 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto più incredibile è che ci sia ancora gente a guardare sta roba, a prescindere da chi siano i presentatori.



Adesso pure XFactor fa schifo? 
Quali sarebbero i programmi da guardare?

Non seguo X Factor da anni, ma mi sembra uno dei migliori programmi a livello italiano e internazionale


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come anticipato da TvBlog, sarà *Morgan* a *sostituire Asia Argento* nell'edizione di *X Factor* in corso. La scelta, molto probabilmente, è dovuta al fatto che il cantautore è stato per anni il compagno della figlia di Dario Argento ed è stato considerato dalla produzione del programma il personaggio ad avere più cose in comune con il giudice uscente, dai gusti musicali, fino al modo di pensare e vivere le cose.
> 
> Si tratta dell'ottava partecipazione di Morgan nel ruolo di giudice del talent show e farà la sua prima apparizione nella prima fase dei live che partirà su Sky da giovedì 25 ottobre 2018.



Talmente tante cose in comune che hanno divorziato..
Comunque avrei preferito Elio, almeno ci saremmo fatti due risate,Morgan a volte è di una noia ...filosofeggia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Adesso pure XFactor fa schifo?
> Quali sarebbero i programmi da guardare?
> 
> Non seguo X Factor da anni, ma mi sembra uno dei migliori programmi a livello italiano e internazionale



Tanto per dirne uno, sono un drogato del canale Discovery Science (401) di Sky.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Adesso pure XFactor fa schifo?
> Quali sarebbero i programmi da guardare?
> 
> Non seguo X Factor da anni, ma mi sembra uno dei migliori programmi a livello italiano e internazionale


Meglio Temptation Island  .


----------



## Heaven (3 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirne uno, sono un drogato del canale Discovery Science (401) di Sky.



Beh che c’entra? Una cosa sono programmi di scienza ed altri quelli di musica / spettacolo


----------



## smallball (3 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scelta saggia..Così potrà finire la "roba" lasciata in camerino dalla ex..



ahahahhahahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Beh che c’entra? Una cosa sono programmi di scienza ed altri quelli di musica / spettacolo



Ha chiesto che programmi sono belli da vedere e ho suggerito un programma che mi piace. Programma è generico, può essere uno di scienza, di cucina o la melevisione.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirne uno, sono un drogato del canale Discovery Science (401) di Sky.



Concordo. E per dirla tutta, dovrebbero essere questi i programmi che dovresti trovare un po' dappertutto invece delle sceneggiate o i meschini reality. Invece tocca andarli a trovare col lanternino. Indice di degrado a mio parere.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo. E per dirla tutta, dovrebbero essere questi i programmi che dovresti trovare un po' dappertutto invece delle sceneggiate o i meschini reality. Invece tocca andarli a trovare col lanternino. Indice di degrado a mio parere.


Io penso che ci stia bene l'intrattenimento in un canale visto dalla maggioranza di persone (anche se Alberto Angela ha dimostrato che si può fare divulgazione anche in un'ammiraglia in prima serata), però i reality e talent hanno rotto e sinceramente a me X Factor fa schifo quanto il Grande Fratello, due programmi inutili e pure propagandistici visto che non fanno altro che parlare di omofobia e prendere gente non per meriti ma per ideologie politiche.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che ci stia l'intrattenimento in un canale visto dalla maggioranza di persone, però i reality e talent hanno rotto e sinceramente a me X Factor fa schifo quanto il Grande Fratello due programmi inutili.



Guarda, sono d'accordo con l'intrattenimento, figurati. Ahimé, a causa dell'età, rammento quello di quando ero bambino/ragazzo, fatto con sobrietà, intelligenza e classe. Questa roba la sento distante anni luce, e mi sono fatto l'idea che veniamo bombardati da queste schifezze per essere progressivamente riinstupiditi. Ma è una mia opinione e rispetto chi la guarda, ci mancherebbe. Perdona il discorso un po' OT.


----------

